# Bridgeport copy knee/mill - $2200



## MrWhoopee (May 26, 2019)

https://redding.craigslist.org/tls/d/redding-bridgeport-copy-knee-mill/6897307011.html


----------



## mmcmdl (May 28, 2019)

Someone should jump on this if it's not spam .


----------

